# What is the perfect c02 system for a juwel rio 400 aquarium?



## jamesw (16 Jul 2009)

i would really like to put loads of plants in my tank and i understand that i need a c02 system, ive read up on some of the information given on this site and others but it all seems so confusing. I cant work out which system i need? also my tank does'nt have much light, could this be a big problem even with c02? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Jul 2009)

First off this is the best system for you 

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266

If you can I'd run it from either a 5kg FE or pub cylinder as on a 400lt tank you'll go through CO2 quite quickly.

That said, CO2 is only essential on higher light tanks, so you may not need it.  Although Co2 will help plants in almost any tank.

Sam


----------



## jamesw (16 Jul 2009)

im not really into DIY stuff as i dont trust myself to do it well enough to not encounter any future problems. O really? I thought that you need lots of light for plants to grow, thus needing c02? :? I have a few plants in my tank but they just dont seem to grow?


----------



## Themuleous (16 Jul 2009)

Nope, CO2 is only essential when the light is high enough that what is in the water isn't sufficient to keep the plants going.  That's at around 1.5WPG of T5 and say 2WPG or T8.

The DIY CO2 thread is easy, all you're doing is getting the separate parts rather than in a kit.

The most simplest of CO2 kits goes; Cylinder -> reg -> Co2 tubing -> diffuser.

Sam


----------



## jamesw (16 Jul 2009)

how do i work out how much light is in my water? Thanks. would buying the proper substrate help?


----------



## Themuleous (16 Jul 2009)

The light bulbs will have a wattage rating on them.  Add this up and divide the total by the volume of water in the tank in US gallons.  What tank have you got?

Sam


----------



## fishkeeper (17 Jul 2009)

Well I think he probably has a rio 400 (400l) judging by the title lol

But the question is, is your aquarium new or old? The old models have t8 lighting, in which case, you may not need co2, whereas the new models have new high lite t5s, in which case, co2 is probably needed...


----------



## Themuleous (17 Jul 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Well I think he probably has a rio 400 (400l) judging by the title lol



Good point


----------



## Sye Davies (17 Jul 2009)

i have days like that too


----------



## jamesw (18 Jul 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Well I think he probably has a rio 400 (400l) judging by the title lol
> 
> But the question is, is your aquarium new or old? The old models have t8 lighting, in which case, you may not need co2, whereas the new models have new high lite t5s, in which case, co2 is probably needed...




My tank is new with the high light t5s. The plants i have arent dying, they just dont grow? so i thought i may need a c02 system, i just need to be pointed in the right direction of a good/reliable system. And also anything else that will boost my plants growth.?


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jul 2009)

jamesw said:
			
		

> And also anything else that will boost my plants growth.?



All plants need: light > co2 > nutrients.

You have light, CO2 is already in the water (not as much as with pressurised, but enough to enable plants to grow), so that just leaves the nutrients.

Are you dosing fertiliser into the tank?
The amount to add and the method varies, but either way you should be adding them in some form.
I'd suggest reading up on some previous posts on dosing\fertilising as this has been covered quite a few times on the forum


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> You have light, CO2 is already in the water (not as much as with pressurised, but enough to enable plants to grow), so that just leaves the nutrients.



I would hesitate to say there is enough CO2 in the water.  OK some but with the T5 lighting probably not enough.

Its tricky to recommend a single CO2 kit as there are several ways to achieve the end result.  This would however be a good starting point, but unfortunately there isn't yet a kit the gives you everything you need and the cylinder in this kit you'll not be able to get refilled so you're paying for something you'll not use.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Anlage-Komple ... 1|294%3A30

These would give you the same kit 

1) Regulator 

2) CO2 tubing

3a) External diffuser

3b) Internal diffuser and comes with co2 tubing

4) Cylinder

These are optional but very useful for measuring the CO2.

5) Drop checker

6) 4dKH water

7) pH reagent

That probably all looks very complicated but its not, I can talk you through it if needs be 

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jul 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your probably right Sam    I suppose my intention was to get across that ferts are needed as well.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jul 2009)

Good point 

Sam


----------



## jamesw (20 Jul 2009)

well i only have around 1 watt per gallon of light. This means i dont need c02 then right? if i was to get some proper plant substrate, the tablets that go in the substrate and the daily treatment would my plants grow well? or do i have to get c02 aswell as all of that?


----------



## Themuleous (20 Jul 2009)

At 1WPG I wouldn't bother with anything, no co2, ferts or substrate.  Only if you increase the lighting would it IMHO be worthwhile investing in anything else.  Light drives the whole process, change that and you then need to start thinking about providing the plants with the rest.

Sam


----------



## jamesw (20 Jul 2009)

ok thanks for all ur help.  also, can you tell me what sort of plants will grow well for me? thanks


----------



## hellohefalump (21 Jul 2009)

I'm using two 5 kg Fire Extinguishers.  One at each end.


----------



## mattyc (24 Jul 2009)

my 60L has about 1W/Gal am using a t4 compact aqua one light and i have co2 and ferts in my tank. do you want a heavly planted tank or a fish tank, plants can be added to a ''normal'' fish tank to remove some of the co2 and polutants to help the fish or you can have a tank dedicated to plants like tho ones on the forum. the plants will like a lot of light and if you give that to them you will need the other bits that go with it. check out the sponsors web sites for co2 systems for example The Green Machine.

some picks would help people know what yoou are trying to achive good luck and i hpe you get sorted out with a good system. i use a FE system they are easy to set up and use if you get the right bits!!

check out this http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266 it is verry helpfull

Regards Matt


----------

